
JQuery Tools vs jQuery UI - akirk
http://marcgrabanski.com/article/jquery-tools-vs-jquery-ui
======
akirk
This is about jQuery Tools that were linked a few days ago from HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=640479>

Actually the comments are more interesting and noteworthy than the article
itself.

Also the author of jQuery Tools responds in the comments.

------
ihumanable
Its an interesting discourse. I'm not against people designing alternative
solutions when they find the defacto standard is lacking (jQuery UI). The
benefit of having a standard "batteries included" solution can't be denied
either, look at the ease of adoption of Python or Rails. I think the biggest
concern isn't that jQuery Tools offers a different library, its that it goes
about doing it in non-jQuery ways.

I think that if jQuery Tools works for you fine, but ultimately this
functionality should be subsumed within jQuery UI so that there is a single
repository for UI elements.

jQuery UI has done a lot of work in standardizing and componentizing their
library, this functionality should be integrated with the UI canon. Then when
I want to have functionality only offered by jQuery UI and functionality only
offered by jQuery Tools I can use them in harmony, and that includes the nice
extras like themerolling.

------
mahmud
These guys need javascript to do tabs? wow!

I'm doing tabs with plain html and CSS; am I an idiot who is missing
something, or am I some kind of pioneer who owes the world a few alistapart
articles? ;-)

